# We have kits but its so cold outside.



## Striker (Apr 11, 2013)

I covered the sides of the cage and put a heat lamp in the cage. But I am still worried that this go around is doomed thanks to this cold snap. Mom is doing her best though. Every time we go look she is in the box keeping them warm. I wanted to meter the heat level in the box but she knocked the lamp off. This is going to be the second season and she has had many kits that never made it. I am trying my best but this is not easy. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 11, 2013)

doe's usually don't sit on the kits to keep them warm, if you are worried about them take them inside.
what temperature is it?

and if you are really worried, bring your doe and the babies inside.

hope it helps!


----------



## Striker (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Its to late. All 7 are gone. This is the 8th time in row and they always end up dead. How do rabbits make it in the wild. I tried really hard this time and im so frustrated.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 11, 2013)

if she hasn't had a successful litter and has been bred 8 times I would give up with her, usually if a doe hasn't had a successful litter being bred 3 times breeders either give up or cull. 
wild rabbits (or was it hares??) are born with fur and eyes open, but they do nurse and stay in the nest for about 3 weeks then they can fend for themselves, maybe your doe's instincts weren't that good, sorry for your loss 

hope you can have more luck with another doe


----------



## Striker (Apr 11, 2013)

I think your correct. This is probably why the lady I bought it from sold it to me. I bet she was a breeder. Just in case you notice something I am doing wrong. I made this video of my setup. Thanks. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz78UDriYRQ


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 11, 2013)

my babies survived when it was 40F, they are 2 weeks old now and none of them died, I don't think it was the cold most likely your doe.

where the babies frozen? did they look squished? what did they look like when you found them?


----------



## Striker (Apr 11, 2013)

They where all over the place. About 3 of the 7 where in the center like maybe they could have been sat on. They where also uncovered. Then some where at the edge of the box and under the packing. Its always the same. She has some and they die off. I was thinking it was to cold but not if yours where okay in 40 degrees. They are not like chicks then.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 11, 2013)

In your video I noticed that the nestbox is huge, newborn kits can get chilled easily if they are separated. maybe that's why


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2013)

Also you should add shavings and hay up to the top of the box. The bedding does not look deep enough.


----------



## Striker (Apr 11, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Also you should add shavings and hay up to the top of the box. The bedding does not look deep enough.


The box is kinda deep. Its like 5" deep. That would still be okay? Seems like it would be hard for them to feed? Has anyone ever tried a heating pad of some sort? Also, what about a top. Someone also said I should have one even though the cage has one? Thank You.


----------



## Striker (Apr 11, 2013)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> In your video I noticed that the nestbox is huge, newborn kits can get chilled easily if they are separated. maybe that's why


You might be on to something I think I should keep them in the house next time so I can watch them.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2013)

5" deep of bedding should be OK. They will pop up to the top to feed when Mom jumps in. I think the most important thing is to make sure they can be covered up.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 11, 2013)

Striker said:
			
		

> sonnythebunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I am keeping my 2 week olds inside right now (because my 3 year old brother was trying to clean the hutch  )


----------



## BYJR1434 (Apr 11, 2013)

NO HEAT LAMP.....Top heat will definetly kill them, bring them inside during the coldest parts of the day, they shouldnt die unless its rediculously cold. no heat lamp though


----------

